# hydraulic remote control assembly



## schmidtski (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a farmall super M hydraulic remote control assembly. Which does not work. I am looking to sell it and would be interested in a site or sites where I might do that also would be looking for a value.

Schmidtski


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum schmidtski.

As far as good sites to sell stuff the normal ones like ebay and craigslist may work for you. Or you can look at Tractorbyte or maybe one of the yahoo Farmall groups to see if anyone there needs that specific part. I seem to remember one called Red power?

good luck!


----------

